# Does anyone else get sick EVERY month at THAT time?



## PM (Nov 19, 2001)

I swear! We had stopped TTC for at least 6 months (following 2 long years, many months of which I would come down with something RIGHT at ovulation time) and I got a bad flu RIGHT at the time I should be ovulating. Is it psychological? Do I NOT want a baby? It's really disturbing. I really get the flu - or my illness worsens - during ovulation. Anyone else? I feel like I should just see a therapist!

Edited to add:
We didn't start trying this month because I'm still clearing out my system, but STILL!


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

Yup. It used to be that I knew when my Aunt Flo was coming for a visit, because I got ill.

These days, I just get migraines.


----------



## khrisday (Mar 18, 2002)

For a year I thought I was getting the flu right before my period every month. Turns out they were menstrual migraines- bad headache, and chills, and puking my guts out. Now if I take OTC migraine meds when I feel them coming on I am ok and never get to that stage. I am looking to eliminate them completely by natural means.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Um, it sounds like ParisMaman is talking about ovulation time, not PMS.

Before I was TTC, I noticed several times that I O'd a couple of days into an illness, like flu or strep. I thought it was strange because I have very irregular (infrequent) cycles, and I'm always hearing how stress is bad for cycles, so why would I finally O just when my body is under stress?

Now I'm wondering, could the effect be the other way around? Is it because I was about to O that my immune system let down its guard a little bit so I got sick?







I know that it's important not to have the immune system be overactive when the zygote is trying to implant because your body needs to be able to accept a genetically distinct organism attaching to the blood supply...so maybe the immune system purposely relaxes for that reason? Hmmm....

While TTC, I haven't gotten sick at all







but have noticed a definite increase in feelings of emotional vulnerability around the time of O, which my partner is inclined to consider a form of mental illness.







: It's cruelly ironic that we are more likely to get into fights and I am more likely to burst into tears, either of which makes us less likely to have sex, just when we most need to do it!


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

I do the same thing. I feel horrible right around ovulation time and again right before my period. I have a very hard time with bc hormones and am sick my entire pregnancies so I think i just dont handle hormone fluctuations well.


----------

